# seat tray tables - possible?



## underscore (Nov 27, 2018)

Would love to be able to install these in the US/NA Tiguan.


----------



## Aceboogie204 (Jan 26, 2019)

underscore said:


> Would love to be able to install these in the US/NA Tiguan.


I too would love this.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Anything is possible. Are they VW parts?


----------



## 19TIG (Dec 30, 2018)

*Part Numbers*



underscore said:


> Would love to be able to install these in the US/NA Tiguan.



I found part numbers for both trays, maybe this will help, everything i could find says they are discontinued.


5NN88186182V

5NN88186282V


----------



## 19TIG (Dec 30, 2018)

I never found a place to get those VW OEM tables and have always wished I could find them. I just ran into this today though... Mercedes Benz makes seat tray tables that mount to the headrest- and I don't see any reason why this wouldn't work in the Tig. They are a little spendy at about $230 for the table and headrest mount, but at least its a MB product, and it wouldn't need major retrofitting.



https://lifestylecollection.mbusa.c...ssories-automotive/Folding-table_ambv503.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Genu...207256?hash=item3b3b321098:g:8Q4AAOSwf2ZdriZs

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Genu...112859?hash=item3d95da3d9b:g:3isAAOSwHLFdrrGi


They're on UK eBay.


----------

